

Ask HN: Is there an Akihabara equivalent in USA? - diminium

Is there an Akihabara equivalent in the USA?  Any in NYC? Seattle? Boston? Silicon Valley? Austin?
======
jdietrich
No there isn't, but Akihabara isn't very interesting to a hacker; For the most
part it's a tourist destination selling pop-culture artifacts. What you want
is a US equivalent of the SEG market, which doesn't exist either.

[http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2009/a-visit-to-the-
electron...](http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2009/a-visit-to-the-electronics-
markets-of-shenzhen/)

------
gadders
In NYC go to B&H. Not sure if it's directly equivalent, but it's kind of like
a mad, orthodox Jewish cross between Best Buy and Santa's workshop.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%26H_Photo_Video>

------
staunch
Even when I lived 5 minutes from Akihabara I rarely bought anything there. You
can do so much better ordering online.

~~~
diminium
How was their used test equipment like? Was it overpriced? Was it useable?

------
elg0nz
AFAIK Fry's is the closest thing we have here in the valley.

------
dear
Bestbuy

